# Pasta dough kneading question



## taxlady (Jan 12, 2020)

I have been making pasta off and on since the early 1970s, so I have a pretty good idea how to do it.

When I first made pasta, it was kneaded by hand and rolled out with a rolling pin. Eventually, I bought a pasta roller machine. I knead the dough by hand until it hangs together and then I knead it by rolling, folding, rolling repeatedly on the thickest setting. I do that until it feels right.

In the past week, I have twice heard of something I never heard of before - to knead the dough with a food processor before using the pasta roller. Is there any benefit to that? Sounds like an unnecessary complication and extra dish washing to me.


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Jan 12, 2020)

This is how I would do it these days....


https://youtu.be/2DM0jSDfkg4


----------



## Oldvine (Jan 12, 2020)

I've made "Processor noodles" from at least 1984 when we included in our family reunion cook book.  Let it rest, roll out with a machine.  My arthritis thanks me.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 12, 2020)

Oldvine said:


> I've made "Processor noodles" from at least 1984 when we included in our family reunion cook book.  Let it rest, roll out with a machine.  My arthritis thanks me.


Does kneading it by cranking the roller bother your arthritis?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 12, 2020)

I also make them in my food processor, adding a couple tsp of oil to a 3 egg batch.  Don't remember where I learned that, but it helps the dough come together better, once it goes through the rollers.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 12, 2020)

I mix the dough in the FP, then give it a few hand kneads, flatten it into a disk, wrap with plastic wrap, then let it rest for at least 30 minutes.  I usually  divide the dough into 3 or 4 pieces, then run it through the first  setting 3 or 4 times to get a fairly good rectangle and also to knead the dough a little more until it feels "right."


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 14, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> I also make them in my food processor, adding a couple tsp of oil to a 3 egg batch.  Don't remember where I learned that, but it helps the dough come together better, once it goes through the rollers.



Do you add oil instead of water or in addition to water?


----------



## Oldvine (Jan 15, 2020)

Almost everything bothers my arthritis, somethings more than others.  Any relief is appreciated.   Home made noodles are worth it.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 15, 2020)

CharlieD said:


> Do you add oil instead of water or in addition to water?


The oil is just in a small amount, in addition to the eggs.  I don't add water, unless making lo mein.  Using all eggs didn't seem right for lo mein, so I use water in place of half of the eggs, for liquid - about 2-2½ tb water, and one egg, to 1½ c flour, plus 2 tsp oil.


----------

